# Kershaw knives



## Jim (May 22, 2007)

I purchased this knife 3 years ago. I wanted a knife that was small, sharp, cool looking. I came across this knife at a local gun show and I purchased it. It has this feature called speedsafe. Basically you push the lever in the back and it flips open fast. Sort of like a switchblade but totally legal.

Pro's
The knife is small
The knife is sharp
has a smooth and serated part in the blade (best of both worlds)
Speedsafe (legal switchblade) Coolest part of the knife.

Con's
The tip is so sharp and pointed, this knife can not be used to pry anything open. It will break Trust me I know.

Here is the selling factor: I am on my 3rd knife now. The first 2 times I dropped the knife it landed on it's tip and it broke.  

I sent it back to kershaw as they have a lifetime warranty for repair. EACH TIME I SENT IT BACK, I GOT A BRAND NEW KNIFE WITHIN 2 WEEKS SENT BACK TO ME. NO CHARGE FOR ANYTHING. That is impressive enough to me to keep on using this brand knife. I HIGHLY recommend a Kershaw knife with the speedsafe option.

https://www.thekershawstore.com/Kershaw_Leek_Serrated_p/k1660st.htm


----------



## Anonymous (May 23, 2007)

That knife is pretty cool!!

This is what I usually always have with me.







Mine must be older than I though, I could not even find in on leathermans site. Plus the one I have came with a leather case not the nylon case. I have never had any problems with it. Comes in handy for fishing and any other odd job you may come across during your day. 

fishnfever


----------



## Mattman (May 23, 2007)

jimmyt said:


> Con's
> The tip is so sharp and pointed, this knife can not be used to pry anything open. It will break Trust me I know.




ZOINKS!!!

Don't pry stuff open with a nice knife! Bad Jimmy. No no.


I own the Kershaw Scallion. I must say that it's my favorite knife and I carry it with me nearly everywhere I go.



Another great knife is the AG Russell One Hand knife. Not as quick opening as the Ken Onion knives but a very nice knife. They have several different flavors of the One Hand Knife. I've got the FeatherLite. 
https://www.agrussell.com/knives/by_maker/a_through_d/a_g_russell_knives/folding_knives/a_g_russell_featherliteclip_point_blade_with_aus8_steel__2.html


I also just purchased another AG Russell knife for my brother. The Greased Light'n. I really like this knife. Considering picking one up for myself. 

https://www.agrussell.com/knives/by_maker/a_through_d/a_g_russell_knives/folding_knives/a_g_russell_greased_lightn_green_inlays_and_black_blade.html


----------



## bassboy1 (May 29, 2007)

My dad had (it got lost when we were clearing some land) a kershaw with the flip open feature. It was nice. It has the pin on the blade like many one handed open knives. And it had the spring feature. 
I have a Smith and Wesson S.W.A.T. It is a purty good knife. 
Although, last weekend, we were putting a new abrasive on a sanding drum. It was too big, and we had the bright idea of turning on the drill press and holding the knife to it. Well, now my knife is pointless. I am gonna get a new one (probably a bigger model of the same thing. My hand has grown in the last three years since I got the last one) before I leave for Philmont next month. 
The leatherman is nice, and stays in my tacklebag, but it is heavy, and you cannot just flip open the blade with one hand. (Well you can with dads wave - I have the original. But it is still heavy)


----------



## Chuck (Jun 4, 2007)

Yeah Jimmy thats a great tooth pick -you still have that thing?


Lost 2 $60 Kershaw open assist type. The pocket clip is sub-par IMO...

Again the first Kershaw open assist I checked out opened the box and it sprung out of my hand and landed on its tip -SNAP = no more tip 





So now I have a light weight slightly modified $25 (at the time now = $20) gerber. Cheap enough to dig up weeds in the garden but tough enough to keep its tip when I drop it


----------



## rdneckhntr (Jun 4, 2007)

Chuck said:


> Yeah Jimmy thats a great tooth pick -you still have that thing?
> 
> 
> Lost 2 $60 Kershaw open assist type. The pocket clip is sub-par IMO...
> ...



I loved my gerber like the one in the pic above(with the cuttouts) but I left it in a buddys car...and he totaled the car that night... I need to stop bein cheap and go buy another one... I had the little version of it.


----------



## Nickk (Aug 6, 2007)

I have a Kershaw Ken Onion Leek in the short blade that I like quite a bit. Good blade and fast opening.


----------



## dampeoples (Aug 6, 2007)

Up until recently I had that same Gerber, was getting it out of my pocket while fishing, fumbled, and bloop! It's now structure at the lake.

Found an interesting little set at the Car Quest today, a Case knife that was similar to the Pareframe, and a little flashlight. Unfortunately, I only had enough with me to get what I came for, but the guy put the last one under the counter for me to get when I go back tomorrow  It had a little LED flashlight that came with it too.


----------

